
Ask HN: What follows after a great idea? - pr07ecH70r
Ok, so, there is a lot of talk about startups and new businesses. However, despite the number of sources I read, I can&#x27;t figure out where to now. I have several great ideas for products, small-batch start up. Eventually an UNfinished plan for expansion and so on, but I am just sitting around with these ideas in my head and don&#x27;t know what&#x2F;where to continue.<p>Do you register the company first?
But how do you register, if you have no personal capital, and would depend on VC funding.
Do you look for partners&#x2F;co-founders first?
.
.
.<p>Where does one go after the birth of a great idea? Is there a step-by-step guide for making your own business?
======
jerome-jh
There has been so many posts about this. I remember one about a university
teacher talking to his/her students along those lines:

\- take a week to put your ideas, sub-ideas and as much details as possible
_on paper_

\- _then_, turn to the internet and see what already exists, analyse how they
did things, how it differs or resembles what you envisioned

\- modify your own project based on that analysis

I cannot remember the rest, but you have the main points on how to handle "the
idea". As to start a company, the moto is mostly: talk to customers and adapt.

~~~
pr07ecH70r
Thanks for your input! But where do you find these customers, when there is no
company, and no one even knows about you?

~~~
ColinWright
If you're intending to create something to sell then presumably you have
people in mind to whom you will sell it. Who are they? Where are they? How
will they find out about your product?

Answer those questions, identify those people, then go and talk to them. If
you _can 't_ identify those people, how will you sell to them?

